# Nigerian Dwarf Buck Tell me what you think?



## Red Maple Farm (Jun 5, 2012)

This year I bought a ND buck, I thought that he looked nice. I now more on how cattle should look because I have raised them for about 12 years now. Goats are new to me so tell me what you think.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It's a little hard to tell under all that fluff =P From what I can see, he looks nice.


----------



## Red Maple Farm (Jun 5, 2012)

Haha1 I thought the same thing.... so today I brought out the clippers and I clipped him. I will up load some photos of him a little bit.... Then you can take a better look at him, other that his fluff


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I dont know much about conformation.. but he's a handsome guy!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't wait to see some clipped pics of him!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

There's not too much you can tell about him from the photo and being that he's got a thick coat. A couple things I can see...his rump looks steep, he seems a bit short bodied and post legged. He also looks like he's over at the knee. I like his masculinity, I think his neck would be fairly nice looking if shaved. Well, really if he was shaved down and set standing on level ground...he could look much better. We can give you a more accurate asessment of him if he's shaved and stacked.


----------



## Red Maple Farm (Jun 5, 2012)

I thought that same thing when I bought him! I love his markings, hopefuly I can get some pics up later tonight! now that he is shaved!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I will watch for shaved photos since critique on him like this unshaven would be much different. 
What was his dams udder like and sires dams udder?That is one BIG part of herdsire choice.


----------



## Red Maple Farm (Jun 5, 2012)

okey here are his pics now that he is shaved


----------



## Red Maple Farm (Jun 5, 2012)

here is a rea look, he just getting ready to move, when I took the pic.


----------



## Red Maple Farm (Jun 5, 2012)

This is his dam and sire, and his grand parents...

Sire: Dragonfly IH Aonghas Mac Og *S
SS: Promisedland Incredible Hunk *S
SD: ARMCH Flat Rocks Here For The Party *D E

Dam: 5 Acre Farm WC Tuesday Child
DS:Rosaharn SS WaterColour *S
DD: 5 Acre Farm Sweet November 2* D

I am hopefuly going to go down Wednesday to Birch Ridge Farm and pic up a doe that I think will help, she has very nice udder attachments. I want to breed her with my buck this year, take a look at her....

http://www.birchridgefarm.com/cindylou.html


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Good bloodlines! Here's what I see.

~Well set legs. Nice and straight. Elbows aren't loose.
~Front assembly well put together.
~Maybe could use more of a brisket, but I think the way his front leg is placed may be hiding it 
~Nice and wide! I can imagine a pretty udder up there.
~Toes out a bit in back?
~Rump looks a little steep. I'm guessing his topline may be too from how he's stretched out in the picture 
~Nice rear angulation
~Pretty head and neck
~Nice tummy


----------



## Red Maple Farm (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey thank you! I was thinking the same thing, I thought he needed more of a brisket, but I like that his elbows, aren't loose. I also thought that his feet need to be a little more strait. This is my first year useing him. So I can't wait. I did use use him on a few does(stud out), but nothing has hit the ground yet, so a few more months, and there should be, can't wait to see what the kids will look like.


----------

